# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Αμοργου [Historic photos of Amorgos]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Katapola Amorgou_ in 1960.

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published in by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week... The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books! And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

Amorgos (Katapola) 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Pictures of your island have been published elsewhere. One that I uploaded today in the Miaoulis site, shows *Miaoulis* in Aegiali in 1984, just a bit before her demise in 1985...

Miaoulis 1984 b.jpg

_Aghios Georgios_ in Aegiali

Aghios georgios in Aegiali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from 1990 showing wonderful *Aegiali* in *Amorgos*. It is from Y. Desypris, _777 Wonderful Greek Islands_, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Aegiale.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος της δεκαετιας του 1960* απο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου..

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Amorgo 1960 PApadimos3.JPG

Amorgos 1960.jpg

Amorgos 1960 A48.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος της δεκαετιας του 1960* *(II)* απο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου..

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Amorgos1 1960.JPG

Amorgos2 1960.JPG

__________________________________________________  ____________

Και τωρα ποιος θα μας πει ποιο ειναι το πλοιο στις δυο αυτες φωτογραφιες;

Amorgos5 1960.JPG

Amorgos6 1960.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Katapola Amorgou_ in 1960.


*Καταπολα*, αγνωστου εποχης. Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Katapola 1930.JPG

----------


## xaloba

Το πλοιο στο βαθος πρεπει να ειναι ενα απο τους 4 ''ποταμους'' του ΠΝ, δλδ Αλφειος, Αχελωος, Ευρωτας & Πηνειος.

Το 1ο & 4ο ηταν σε λειτουργια μεχρι το 1930, αρα πολυ πιθανο να μιλαμε για τη δεκαετια του 1920, προπολεμικα που λεμε.

Πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το Πηνειος που εργαζοταν σαν πλοιο φαρικης υποστηριξης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοιο στο βαθος πρεπει να ειναι ενα απο τους 4 ''ποταμους'' του ΠΝ, δλδ Αλφειος, Αχελωος, Ευρωτας & Πηνειος.
> 
> Το 1ο & 4ο ηταν σε λειτουργια μεχρι το 1930, αρα πολυ πιθανο να μιλαμε για τη δεκαετια του 1920, προπολεμικα που λεμε.
> 
> Πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το Πηνειος που εργαζοταν σαν πλοιο φαρικης υποστηριξης.



Ευχαριστω! Η φωτογραφια εφερε την χρονολογηση 1930 αλλα δεν το πιστευα γιατι φαινοταν πιο παλια

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοιο στο βαθος πρεπει να ειναι ενα απο τους 4 ''ποταμους'' του ΠΝ, δλδ Αλφειος, Αχελωος, Ευρωτας & Πηνειος.
> 
> Το 1ο & 4ο ηταν σε λειτουργια μεχρι το 1930, αρα πολυ πιθανο να μιλαμε για τη δεκαετια του 1920, προπολεμικα που λεμε.
> 
> Πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το Πηνειος που εργαζοταν σαν πλοιο φαρικης υποστηριξης.


Φίλε xaloba, συμφωνώ ως προς τους τέσσερις ποταμούς. Επειδή όταν το ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ ταξίδευε για την Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία (ως ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ από το 1929 ως το 1936) του είχε αφεραιθεί ο μεσαίος ιστός, τότε αν η φωτογραφία είναι του '30 τότε είναι το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ. 




> *Αμοργος της δεκαετιας του 1960* απο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου..
> 
> Amorgos 1960 A48.JPG


To πλοίο με τον αριθμό A-485 στο σκαρί του είναι το πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού φάρων ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, με 30+ χρόνια προσφοράς στο Π.Ν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ....................
> 
> 
> To πλοίο με τον αριθμό A-485 στο σκαρί του είναι το πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού φάρων ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, με 30+ χρόνια προσφοράς στο Π.Ν.


Επι τελους!  Το εψαχνα και δεν το ανεγνωριζα γιατι το διαβαζα σαν Α48!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος  του 1926 * 

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Amorgos 1926.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος της δεκαετιας του 1960* *(III)* απο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου..

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Amorgos 1960s c.JPG

Amorgos 1960sb.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος* I   (παραγωγη Ιανουαριος 1994)
*Καταπολα, Αιγιαλη, Αρκεσινη, παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα*
Το πλοιο της γραμμης, αλλα μικροτερα πλοια

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...480&thid=13953
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.


IMG_2359.jpgIMG_2360.jpg
IMG_2363.jpgIMG_2367.jpg
IMG_2364.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αμοργος* II   (παραγωγη Ιανουαριος 1994)

Το πλοιο της γραμμης, αλλα μικροτερα πλοια

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...480&thid=13953
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

IMG_2372.jpgIMG_2373.jpg
IMG_2376.jpgIMG_2377.jpg
IMG_2378.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

....O Μιαούλης στην Αιγιάλη κάπου στο 1984.....

Miaoulis.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η ομορφη Αιγιαλη!!!  Υπεροχη εικονα ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην εφημεριδα _Κυκλαδικον Φως_ βρηκα ενα αρθρο του Λουκα Σιμου για επισκεψη στην Αμοργο.

19780200 Amorgos.jpg

Μαζι μα την ομορφη φωτογραφια των Καταπολων διαβαζουμε για τις επιλογες το 1978. Για να δουμε καλα τα πλοια...  Το *Μιαουλης*, το *Αχιλλευς* και το *Κυκλαδες*.

Amorgos2.jpg

Μαζι τους και ενα μικρο θρυλικο πετρελαιοκινητο που δεν νομιζω κα εχει συζητηθει πολυ εδω...  Το *Χοζοβιωτισσα* του Μητσου Σκοπελιτη!  Σ'αυτη την ιστοσελιδα http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/4744565/?iid=2 διαβαζουμε για τον γυιο του Γιαννη Σκοπελιτη που ξεκινησε με το *Χοζοβιωτισσα*.




> Στις Μικρές Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες οι ντόπιοι πίνουν νερό στο όνομά του.  Είναι αυτός που με το καραβάκι του, το θρυλικό πια «*Express Scopelitis*»,  δεν χαμπαριάζει από καιρό. Και με οκτάρι θάλασσα, χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι,  θα βρει τον τρόπο να μην αφήσει χωρίς τροφοδοσία τα νησάκια της άγονης  γραμμής, να μεταφέρει τους λιγοστούς νησιώτες στον προορισμό τους... Από 17 χρονών είναι συνεχώς στη θάλασσα. Και μικρότερος ακόμα, ο  Γιάννης Σκοπελίτης κάνει πότε πότε και κοπάνες από το σχολείο του για να  βρεθεί πάνω σ' ένα από τα οικογενειακά καΐκια, στα Κατάπολα της  Αμοργού. Βγάζει εκεί ώς και το Γυμνάσιο. Μπαρκάρει τότε ναύτης στη  «_Χοζοβιώτισσα_», το motorship του πατέρα του, του86χρονου  σήμερα, θρυλικού πια, καπετάν Μήτσου από τη Σύμη. Στα πρώτα κοινά  δρομολόγια σε Πειραιά, Κυκλάδες και Δωδεκάνησα με το φορτηγό αυτό πλοίο  αρχίζει να μαθαίνει εμπειρικά τη ναυτική τέχνη πλάι στον θαλασσόλυκο  πατέρα του, ο οποίος του διδάσκει την ψυχραιμία στα δύσκολα και τον  σεβασμό στη θάλασσα. Κάνει επί δέκα χρόνια ταξίδια, ώσπου το 1991  παίρνει και ο ίδιος τα γαλόνια του καπετάνιου.


Επισης εδω http://amorgis.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_19.html



> Ο καπετάν Μήτσος  Σκοπελίτης γεννήθηκε στο Κουφονήσι το 1930. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μένει  στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού, όπου είναι και η βάση του πλοίου «Σκοπελίτης».Σκόπελος, Σύμη, Δονούσα, Κουφονήσι,  Αμοργός τρέχουνε στις φλέβες του καπετάν Μήτσου. Θαλασσινή σαν των  προγόνων του είναι και η δική του ιστορία. Στο Κουφονήσι μικρός βοηθούσε  τον πατέρα του, που ήταν ψαράς αλλά και λαουτιέρης. Ο μικρός Μήτσος  Σκοπελίτης είχε ταλέντο στην μουσική κι έτσι ο πατέρας του τον έστειλε  να μαθητεύσει δύο μήνες στον Σταματομανώλη, έναν γνωστό βιολιστή της  εποχής στΆ Απεράθου της Νάξου. Αν και αυτοδίδακτος τελικά, ο καπετάν  Μήτσος πιστεύει ότι θα γινόταν το καλύτερο βιολί της Ελλάδας, αν δεν  μεσολαβούσε η Κατοχή, η πείνα και η φτώχια. Την ίδια γνώμη έχουν και οι  νησιώτες, που ξεσηκώνονται από τις δοξαριές του. Μετά την θητεία του στο  Ναυτικό, παντρεύτηκε και μπαρκάρισε σε ποντοπόρα πλοία.  
> 
>   Με τα λεφτά που έβγαλε στους ωκεανούς  αγόρασε ένα τρεχαντήρι, τον «Πανορμίτη», έμεινε στο Κουφονήσι κι άρχισε  το επαγγελματικό ψάρεμα. Το 1958 πήρε την ταχυδρομική γραμμή Μικρών  Κυκλάδων – Νάξου κι εγκαταστάθηκε στα Κατάπολα. Έτσι, το θρυλικό σήμερα  πλοίο «Σκοπελίτης» έχει ιστορία 51 χρόνων, με πρόγονο το ψαροκάικο  «Πανορμίτης». ........
> Τον «Πανορμίτη» διαδέχτηκαν άλλα καράβια  που έφτιαξε ο καπετάν Μήτσος. Το πρώτο ήταν ένα σιδερένιο φορτηγό, που  μετασκευάστηκε και ονομάστηκε «*Χοζοβιώτισσα*». Ακολούθησε ένα άλλο καΐκι,  ο «Βαρσαμίτης». Το 1980 σειρά πήρε η «Μαριάννα», που εκτός από την  εξυπηρέτηση της ταχυδρομικής γραμμής, άρχιζε να φέρνει και τουρίστες  στην Αμοργό από την Νάξο και την Μύκονο. Και στο τέλος ήρθε ο  «Σκοπελίτης», που πήρε το οικογενειακό όνομα και από το 1981 τον  κουμαντάρει ο γιός του καπετάν Μήτσου, ο καπετάν Γιάννης Σκοπελίτης.






Τελος απο εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/newrepl...reply&p=154108



> .............
> Ο στόλος του καπετάν Μήτσου
> 
>   Α/Κ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ              1956 - 1970
>   Π/Κ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ                  1964 - 1968
>   Π/Κ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ           1967 - 1971
>   Μ/Σ ΧΟΖΟΒΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΙΙ       1971 - 1974
>   Α/Κ ΒΑΛΣΑΜΙΤΗΣ              1974 - 1981
>   Τ/Κ ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ                  1976 - 1985
> ...

----------


## Maiandros

Το πρώην ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Νομικών ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ της Ν.Ε.Λ στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων. Χρονολογία δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι...

1..jpg 2..jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Aigiali.jpg 
...o Φίλιππος του Καβουνίδη στην Αιγιάλη το καλοκαίρι του 1966....!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aigiali.jpg 
> ...o Φίλιππος του Καβουνίδη στην Αιγιάλη το καλοκαίρι του 1966....!!!


Ομορφη φωτογραφια.

Εδω το *Φιλιππος* σε δρομολογιο που ανακοινωθηκε στις 21 Αυγουστου 1966. Για Αμοργο, Αστυπαλαια, Καλυμνο, Κω, Ροδο.

19660821 Filippos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Αμοργος της δεκαετιας του 1960* απο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου..
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101512





> To πλοίο με τον αριθμό A-485 στο σκαρί του είναι το πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού φάρων ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, με 30+ χρόνια προσφοράς στο Π.Ν.


 Τελικά το πλοίο στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι το πλοίο της υπηρεσίας φάρων ΣΕΡΡΑΙ. Αν και στο βιβλίο «Τα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού» αποδίδεται το διακριτικό Α-485 στο ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, στην πραγματικότητα το Α-485 ήταν το ΣΕΡΡΑΙ. 
Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες το βλέπουμε με ψαροκασέλες στοιβαγμένες κατάπλωρα όταν ως ANNA REHDER χρησιμοποιήθηκε στη μεταφορά ρέγγας από τα νορβηγικά λιμάνια προς τη Γερμανία:

serrai as anna r (2).jpg Serrai as anna r.jpg serrai as anna rehder.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η καρτ ποστάλ (αγορασμένη σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι), γράφει από πίσω _"Κατάπολα Αμοργού"_, χωρίς όμως αναφορά σε χρονολογία. Γνωρίζουμε μήπως το απεικονιζόμενο βαποράκι ???

KATAPOLA AMORGOS.jpg__KATAPOLA AMORGOS_Zoom.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

> Η καρτ ποστάλ (αγορασμένη σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι), γράφει από πίσω _"Κατάπολα Αμοργού"_, χωρίς όμως αναφορά σε χρονολογία. Γνωρίζουμε μήπως το απεικονιζόμενο βαποράκι ???
> 
> KATAPOLA AMORGOS.jpg__KATAPOLA AMORGOS_Zoom.jpg


Eίναι τό ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ πρώην ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια κατά πάσα πιθανότητα προπολεμική φωτογραφία από την Αμοργό με ένα ατμόπλοιο αρόδο. Από το ebay.

amorgos.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Απίστευτα ντοκουμέντα μας άφησαν οι ερασιτέχνες κινηματογραφιστές!  Έγχρωμες λήψεις από την Αιγιάλη και τα Κατάπολα του 1975!   Στο 0:28 φαίνεται και η πλώρη του πλοίου στο οποίο ήταν ο ταξιδιώτης. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να αναγνωρίσει το πλοίο; Δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο...     

https://youtu.be/YBil_9lVKJg

Αρχείο Τσαμαδιά, Aylon και YouTube

----------


## idrohoos

> Απίστευτα ντοκουμέντα μας άφησαν οι ερασιτέχνες κινηματογραφιστές!  Έγχρωμες λήψεις από την Αιγιάλη και τα Κατάπολα του 1975!   Στο 0:28 φαίνεται και η πλώρη του πλοίου στο οποίο ήταν ο ταξιδιώτης. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να αναγνωρίσει το πλοίο; Δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο...     
> 
> https://youtu.be/YBil_9lVKJg
> 
> Αρχείο Τσαμαδιά, Aylon και YouTube


Είναι τό Μιαούλης.

----------

